# Winter on Silver Coast



## jonnybee

Hi all,

We're from South West France, where winter can be short but very cold, frequently in minus double digits Centigrade. We are thinking of moving to Silver Coast with aim of reducing effects of winter cold on severe diabetic with advanced neuropathies. Please can a kind soul tell me it does not become so cold on Silver Coast? We seek not glorious year-long sun, but mild winters. Thanks.


----------



## canoeman

You can do a search here, just select the year, and the conditions your after, but you really need local knowledge, where on Silver Coast as it stretches from Averio in North to Lisbon in South and slightly inland will always be warmer than coast.
Instituto de Meteorologia, IP Portugal


----------



## jonnybee

canoeman said:


> You can do a search here, just select the year, and the conditions your after, but you really need local knowledge, where on Silver Coast as it stretches from Averio in North to Lisbon in South and slightly inland will always be warmer than coast.
> 
> Many thanks for that - no forty degree swings like we get here. That'll do!


----------



## Stellen

We looked at buying on the Silver Coast about 2 years ago and saw about 20 properties. Most of them are still for sale but only a few have been reduced in price. Like most places, it’s a buyer’s market. 

We realised that we didn’t want cold and/or wet winters so we decided we had to look outside of Europe. We finally bought a place near Cape Town in South Africa. It's on a security estate. Flights of course are more expensive but the cost of living is lower than UK or Portugal. Golf club membership is cheap and most days October to April are warm/hot and sunny. Living in a country where everyone speaks English is also an added bonus, at least for us.


----------



## BlackBeardie

Stellen said:


> We looked at buying on the Silver Coast about 2 years ago and saw about 20 properties. Most of them are still for sale but only a few have been reduced in price. Like most places, it’s a buyer’s market.
> 
> We realised that we didn’t want cold and/or wet winters so we decided we had to look outside of Europe. We finally bought a place near Cape Town in South Africa. It's on a security estate. Flights of course are more expensive but the cost of living is lower than UK or Portugal. Golf club membership is cheap and most days October to April are warm/hot and sunny. Living in a country where everyone speaks English is also an added bonus, at least for us.


Well good luck to you but many of us may not be happy with the idea of living in gated communities. Seeing as you have been knocking about in the middle east I see why you may heve developed this disconnect. I used to live in Kenya so I know what I'm talking about.

Beardie


----------



## silvers

The main reason house prices aren't falling here on the silver coast is because the owners can't take a massive drop on the sums outstanding. My house has been for sale for nearly a year now, several viewings but no offers. I would love to sell as my life is now based in Lisbon but hey ho. I guess I will have to hold tight till this ride is over.


----------



## jonnybee

Weather-wise, sounds great Stellen. Unfortunately my severely disabled old man needs a lot of upkeep and servicing - economically devastating outside the EU.


----------



## canoeman

jonnybee said:


> Weather-wise, sounds great Stellen. Unfortunately my severely disabled old man needs a lot of upkeep and servicing - economically devastating outside the EU.


I would suggest around the Coimbra area, HUC, University Hospital Coimbra, probably best in country and puts a lot of UK ones to shame.


----------



## canoeman

Suggest you look at forum rules as you've tried to push this property on every single post possible


----------

